# P4locked übertakten



## Brechkraft (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

 ich würde gerne meinen Prozessor nen parr Mhz höher bringen 
 was aber aus folgenden Gründen immer scheitert:

1. Mein Prozessor ist locked, also kann ich im BIOS 
    nix umstellen / auf ihn zugreifen ...

2.  Ich nehm mal an das ich ihn dann also nur über  
      FSB clocken kann, was ich aber auch noch nicht 
      zustande gebracht habe weil ich kein plan hab was "PLL" ist
      bzw. was ich für ein / eine / eins habe, ich aber diese 
      Einstellungen bei CPUcool brauche.

3. Mein Board ist in CPUcool nicht hinterlegt / zur Auswahl bereit.

Mein Prozessor:

Intel Pentium IV Prozessor 3.0 Ghz

mein Mainboard:

also da bin ich mir nich sicher, wen ich bei Medion anrufe sagen die 
mir das ich das da hab :

MD8080REV1.0A / Intel 965 PEICH5

 ( ich hab den letzen ALDI-PC aus dem jahre 2003, 
 den gabs im November oder so ... )

 Diverse BIOS - scanner sagen mir aber das ich Stolzer  Besitzer
 Folgenden Mainboards bin:

 Micro Star MS-7012 

na da werd einer schlau draus !

also meine bitte an euch :

1. Wenn ich hier die totale scheïße geschrieben hab, berichtigt mich.
2. Was ist PLL ?
3. ^^ Wo finde ich raus welche ( Version ?) ich davon hab ?
4. Welches Mainboard hab ich ?
5. Kennt ihr gute clocking tools ?

danke schon mal im voraus 
                                                   - Brechkraft


----------



## fluessig (26. Mai 2004)

Was sollen denn bitte cloaking Tools sein?
Ich nehme mal an du meinst Programme zum übertakten (wenn du dich gewundert hast, warum du bei google nichts gefunden hast: das schreibt man overclocking).
Mittlerweile gibt es tatsächlich Tools mit denen man im laufenden Windowsbetrieb den FSB umstellen kann. Ein Beispiel wäre Softfsb.

Ich persönlich halte nichts davon, da man dabei zu leicht das ganze Betriebssystem irreparabel schädigen kann. Darum würde ich mir an deiner Stelle mal das Handbuch zu deinem Rechner suchen und schauen wie ich ins BIOS komm.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie weit du dich auskennst, aber es hörte sich für mich so an als wolltest du den Multiplikator erhöhen und nicht den FSB. Soweit ich weiß läuft sowas bei Intel Prozessoren nicht, dir bleibt nur der Weg über den FSB!

Achja und overclocking an einem System das nicht Marke Eigenbau ist hat nun mal seine Schwierigkeiten, da die Mainboards das halt meistens einfach nicht unterstützen, aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück.


----------



## Brechkraft (26. Mai 2004)

äh ja *peinlich* clocking ... meint ich doch, aber ich hab nicht danach gesucht !
und wie schon gesagt mein prozessor ist locked ( äh ja und ins BIOS komm ich auch, keine angst ) und ich kann desshalb im BIOS nix ändern.


----------



## Brechkraft (26. Mai 2004)

Und was ist PLL ?


----------



## Brechkraft (28. Mai 2004)

kann mir das keiner sagen ?   

*bettel*


----------



## Goofman (29. Mai 2004)

Hi

Also wenn du gut englisch kannst, dann kannst dir das hier mal antun:
Was ist PLL

Mfg Niky

PS: Du kannst natürlich auch bei Google nach PLL und Bios suchen


----------



## Brechkraft (30. Mai 2004)

ja danke. das hilft mir sehr  

aber beim googeln hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden


----------



## KristophS (30. Mai 2004)

Also nachdem ich keine 2 Minuten gegooglet   habe ,habe ich
folgendes gefunden http://www.dark-tweaker.com/yabbse/index.php?board=7;action=display;threadid=6633
Dort steht u.a.


> Wenn du bei deiner Stereoanlage beim UKW-Empfangsteil die Frequenz in 500kHz oder 250kHz schritten einstellen kannst, hast du einen PLL- Tuner drin


und 


> PLL IST... ein System, dass eine (Takt-)Frequenz konstant hält. U.a. auch für den FSB


Übrigens : http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&q=+Bios+"was+ist+pll"&btnG=Suche&meta=
der Suchquery


----------



## Brechkraft (31. Mai 2004)

danke


----------

